# Getting a puppy



## Syds98 (Nov 8, 2020)

I am hoping to get a German Shepherd puppy soon and was wondering what are some puppy traits to take into consideration to try and find one that fits my situation the best on my own.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You should start by reading through these sections.









Finding the Right Puppy


Questions & Advice on the search for the right puppy for you.




www.germanshepherds.com













Choosing A Breeder


Questions & advice on choosing the right breeder.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Also be honest with yourself as to why you settled on a GSD, your experience with large working/herding breeds, budget for a sound dog/ongoing budget and the significant time required to train and raise a good canine citizen over other breed considerations


----------

